# Cruze Start Problems



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Likely a bad connection on a battery cable or a battery no longer holding a charge. Since it started after you disconnected, the idea of a bad or corroded connection makes a little more sense.

Hold the push button with your foot off the brake until the dash lights up. Scroll through the menus & look at your battery voltage there with the engine off. You should be seeing at least 12.2V.


----------



## Cruzeltz2014 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tip.

I went and checked the voltage it was around 11v and kept dropping. So you thinking bad connection or bad battery?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzeltz2014 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I went and checked the voltage it was around 11v and kept dropping. So you thinking bad connection or bad battery?


You definitely need a new battery


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How old is the battery? The factory battery seems to last about 2-3 years.


----------



## Cruzeltz2014 (Jul 17, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Cruzeltz2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip.
> ...


lol yea I kinda figured that. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Cruzeltz2014 (Jul 17, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> How old is the battery? The factory battery seems to last about 2-3 years.


I've never replaced the battery and I'm guessing it wasn't changed when I bought it so makes sense why it would be acting up if it is a 2014.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When the battery went out in my 2013, my first warning was that the car really, really struggled start one day. It was fine after that, but I didn't trust it. No other electrical problems, so I changed the battery. All's well after that.


----------



## Cruzeltz2014 (Jul 17, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> When the battery went out in my 2013, my first warning was that the car really, really struggled start one day. It was fine after that, but I didn't trust it. No other electrical problems, so I changed the battery. All's well after that.


Yea same situation for me. Got a new battery yesterday and all is well.


----------

